# DonaldG



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Many congratulations on your promotion to second-in-command.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Donald and well deserved!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Well done Donald, congratulations indded





















....


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Cathy95820 (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow great accomplishment!

How do we address you? Your second-in-comandidness..







..(also, wondering how you managed to squeeze those extra hours from a regular day







) Now I understand why you wanted your own whip...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks all...
@ Cathy:
Just plain ol' 'Donald' will do... ... as long as you curtsy as well .... :grin:

I just ordered the new whip - The old one from John was worn out!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Only 1 tail on the whip?









:grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

well done donald :grin:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Donald :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap: Does that mean your a bikie now with a leather jacket :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Guys & Gals
:wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats Sir Don ..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks (twice) D_F :wave:

You may get of your knees now :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice way to give thanks by complaining :laugh: 

I have moved one to the recycle bin .. 

I would get up but I am too overwhelmed by your presence, I'll wait til you go back into the "electronic" darkroom


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:grin:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*well deserved* :wave:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thank you :wave:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Congrats Donald but if your going to double post I wouldn't complain about the other folk:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:laugh:

I'll remove it as a mark of the deep respect I have for our resident spell checker & asst articles manager


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

wrench97 said:


> Congrats Donald but if your going to double post I wouldn't complain about the other folk:grin:



Complain? I never complain. I only make comment! :smile:
(That is what I tell my wife when I make a constructive comment about the burnt toast in the morning...:grin


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!! :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks Vladimir :wave:


----------

